
API Practices If You Hate Your Customers - yarapavan
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3375635
======
yarapavan
Summary:

#1: Don't have an API

#2: Make signups difficult

#3: Charge extra. A lot.

#4: Hide the API docs from Search Engines

#5: Use a terrible protocol

#6: Permit only one API key

#7: Maintain documentation manually

#8: Ignore the IaC revolution

#9: Don't be idempotent

